# Vw ear Gauges?



## Schnell4 (Sep 19, 2010)

has anyone ever seen any? I want to know where to find some, i coulda swore i saw some once. Me and my bud are lookin for some.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4413323

That's all I could find.


----------



## xjoex (Aug 19, 2010)

A gauge is used to measure something. They're called plugs. pm me with your size and I can talk to one of my boys who makes plugs and see if he can do anything for you.


----------



## Mk2 lover (Mar 21, 2011)

*yo*

I got Double 0 gauges you think you could get some made for me??


----------



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

Be great if you can make them.


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd love these too. 00's please!


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Joe!!! I read that thread and it punched me in the stomach.:banghead: 
 :heart: 
"plugs" 

Yuh wouldn't say Volkswagen millimeters for your ears, right everyone?


----------



## mollyvrsix (Nov 3, 2009)

wow... sooo many smilies. lol 
mysticmetalsbodyjewelry.com makes custom plugs, they have great prices and are just awesome in general... check them out!! like them on facebook too, great blog and they have contests sometimes!


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

mollyvrsix said:


> wow... sooo many smilies. lol
> mysticmetalsbodyjewelry.com makes custom plugs, they have great prices and are just awesome in general... check them out!! like them on facebook too, great blog and they have contests sometimes!


 That's how happy I was. eh-oh! 
I am a certified body piercer and I make plugs on the side, however, they would either have to be very large in size or I'd have to invest in some materials I've not yet used before.


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

back from da dead, i got em. hit me up.


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

16v po boy said:


> back from da dead, i got em. hit me up.


oh hella..
where'd ya get 'em?


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

make em


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

you mean you made them..

I've made plenty, I just like those.


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

im going to make myself some, im at inch and a half now.
im waiting till im at inch and 5/8's to make them haha
and yes call them Plugs not gauges.


----------



## DU8NOXIOUS (Feb 20, 2012)

I MAKE VW PLUGS, NECKLACES, JEWELRY 
ADD ME ON FB "DANI DUBNOXIOUS"
OR EMAIL ME @ [email protected] :heart:


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

This is soo dope I'm def going to invest in a few pairs


----------



## semi77 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree, those plugs are sick.


----------

